# Espresso Cleaning Tablets



## Sunil (Nov 19, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Does anyone have any experience with using Espresso Cleaning tablets. I need to buy some pretty soon for my Sage machine, and they're £12.99 for 8 on the sage website.

There's something similar I found on Amazon by Urnex and these are £11.99 for 100!

Any thoughts?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

They are effectively the same thing


----------



## Sunil (Nov 19, 2013)

Thanks, Gary - I suspected as much!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Ive been using Urnex Cafiza Cleaning Powder (about 3g) in the Sage with zero issues 566g is about 8 quid. >150 portions


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

I'm with Gary on the Cafiza powder.

Important thing is not to use too much. I use the little scoop on the end of my cleaning brush to measure out about 3g only.

Using too much doesn't result in a cleaner machine but it can wash away the lubricants inside the machine causing squeaks and leaks!

David


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

I can get Cafiza or Puly Caff powder in the 900g canisters for about £6 plus postage as part of the bulk buy. I've been using around 3g of Puly Caff powder to clean the Sage with zero issues either.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Should we just add that to the baskets thread if we want some?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Charliej said:


> I can get Cafiza or Puly Caff powder in the 900g canisters for about £6 plus postage as part of the bulk buy. I've been using around 3g of Puly Caff powder to clean the Sage with zero issues either.


Any deals on EK43's? lol


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Jeebsy, yes that't the place for that. Gary, unfortunately no lol, maybe the burrs for one !!


----------

